

Suggestions on advertising available office space? - Shakakai

My company has got an extra team room right now that would be perfect for a startup based in SF. Anyone have a suggestion for where I should advertise the space?
======
adamwshepard
42floors.com comes to mind as the new hotness, though I haven't used it
myself.

------
creativeone
Craigslist

------
jeffmiller
loosecubes.com

